# AMBER



## annie44 (Dec 23, 2008)

Let's see your amber bottles!  Here are a few of mine....


----------



## annie44 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooops!  I meant to post these pics in Displaying and Photographing..........oh well, the amber Congress and Empire E is new!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Dec 23, 2008)

Annie ,

        My collection is not quite as extensive as yours , but here are a few of my ambers.

                                        Twig.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice!  Love the Tippecanoe!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2008)

The wife dug these two only a few feet apart but on different days. They are a local druggist , Hamilton Russell. He was one of only two druggests who used colored bottles. The other was his apprentice W.A. D'Alemberte who bought out the business after Russell became ill.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine are all scattered and packed away so I can't get a group shot. A pair of Bell and Samuels. Dug here but unusual for our area.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice local Bitters. Sarracenia Life Bitters, Tucker, Mobile, ALA.


 Boss is calling. More later.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm enjoying this - great locals Capsoda!

 Lobey - congrats on the poison!  That was a great find!  I want your amber Whitney flask with the awesome colored screw top - my birthday is Jan 28!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's most of mine.. for me it's quantity before quality!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 23, 2008)

I've isolated the liquor department, my fave![8D]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2008)

From dirt common to not so common.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 23, 2008)

Great bottles from everyone.

       Sandchip,you aren't kidding that is wide range.The other's are probably talking amongst themselves wondering who invited the hostetter and the slicks[]

         Could you tell me more about the great embossed blacking,the Maysville and the stoddard square laying down.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy, Since you started the thread I picked a few I thought you'd enjoy.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 23, 2008)

Some dirty old utilities!The big cylinder in the back right and the square snuff are the most recent finds and some of my favorites.


----------



## woody (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, the blacking looks like a new england bottle.

 The Kimballs isn't too shabby, either.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2008)

One of my favs...


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2008)

The embossing does run together, but it says "FINE BLACK INK MADE & SOLD BY J.L. THOMPSON TROY, N.Y."  The Maysville, Ky. bottle says ".S.&.S" which stood for Seaton & Sharpe, who were druggists.  The one laying down:  "COSTER & COXE CHEMIST'S MONTGOMERY, ALA."  It's always been one of my favorites.  All three are open pontiled.  I just wish I could take pictures like ya'll.  Here's another shot taken outside back in warmer days.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen the the Thompson before but never the S&S and the Coster & Coxe.Those are two of the best Southern bottles I have ever seen.Congratulations on those


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2008)

I do appreciate the kind words.  Southern colored pontils are tough as the dickens to come by and grossly underappreciated on a national scale.  I guess I'm a bit biased though.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 24, 2008)

Those "dirty" utilities all look good.  I love that little red amber flared lip cylinder on the left, and that snuff is off the chain!


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is a nice amber.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 24, 2008)

Amber


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 24, 2008)

More amber


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 24, 2008)

Amber, Amber


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> this amber's dates from around the 80's


 Hey loby,
 I dug one of those up a few years back.It was definitely a poison!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2008)

For the jar people


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2008)

A couple more


----------



## mikmis (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont have many jars john but thoes are realy nice.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 24, 2008)

Doug what is the hight of the little utility on the left from the base to the base of the neck. also could you send me a picture of the pontil.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Dec 24, 2008)

Try this.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 24, 2008)

And this.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2008)

Show off[][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2008)

Nah, we're just blessed with some pretty material down here with that Coastal Plains chert.  Not to mention, I don't have any more ambers to speak of, so I have to resort to polluting the site with arrowheads.  Merry Christmas to all of you, and thanks for letting me hang out.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2008)

Absolutely sandchip!Those points are way cool,spesially to us older long hairs.And welcome.                                                                        Anthony-John


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some of my "earthy" New England ambers...

 Mike


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2008)

What's the value of the American Flag flask, Mike???


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 25, 2008)

Woody, I would estimate the pint in the 10K range. The 1/2 pint is the real tough one! 

 Happy Holidays.

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 25, 2008)

Not really a pure yellow and certainly not amber... these are somewhere between a "straw yellow" and a "honey amber"!   

 Mike


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2008)

You have a very nice collection, Mike.
 I would like to dig a historical flask, someday.
 All I've ever found were pieces of them. Double Eagles, Sheaf of Wheat, Stoddards, etc.........
 Someday.....


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Woody. I have found flasks digging and diving. You will certainly find a whole one. However, it would take 10 life times to find the pieces that I really want... they usually happen by chance. I am pretty happy with what I have been able to "put together" though.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2008)

Wicked pretty stuff!


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2008)

You should be very proud with what you have "put together".

 Happy Holidays, Mike!!!


----------



## annie44 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Mike,
 Glad you added some pics to the "color" threads!  What is the story with that enormous snuff in the second photo?  That is incredible!
 Thanks for my Christmas present (via Becky), by the way.  I love it and will be posting pics somewhere on here!

 Cindy


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 25, 2008)

Earlyglass...

 Hey Mike, I recognized a special "Hayden" bottle in your photo... sure looks good in your collection... I miss it[][X(][][X(][][X(]

 Would like to hook up with you some time. Will you be at the Attleboro show? I might come down with Kevin. Hope to see you there.

 Wayne


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 25, 2008)

Wayne... yes, the Haydens is pretty special and will always be well cared for. I will be at Little Rhody, hope to see you there!

 Cindy... that is a great early CT large snuff. It is extremely crude! I am glad that you like your new addition to your collection. Happy Holidays!

 Mike


----------



## craigc90 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is a great thread and awsome bottles. This is my local Steubenville Ohio blob beers in amber.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a mix of ours...  
                                        Joe and Laur


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2008)

Second pic


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2008)

Third


----------



## phil44 (Dec 26, 2008)

here's one of my favorites...


----------



## mikmis (Dec 26, 2008)

cindy, this was a great idea starting all these color threads!!! . i can't believe all the great pictures you guys are sharing here .[]


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey all mmm sweet amber.I myself dont have any great pieces aside for a few inks  like some I see here but none the less I  like them.Beautiful bottles all .Heres a few pic of some of the ones that arn't boxed at the moment .


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 26, 2008)

A few more


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 26, 2008)

One more .Thanks for looken .
   bill


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2008)

Bill, did you dig that Keene geometric ink bottle?


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Woody 
     No got it from a great guy from this forum . One of several hes blessed me with.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 26, 2008)

[]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 26, 2008)

My little cone......


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 26, 2008)

I dug three of these whole and two broken in one dump a couple of years back.  Kept the best one.


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 26, 2008)

Phil, I like that Steinfelds Bitters! Is that one staying in your collection?

 Mike


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 27, 2008)

The embossing on the microbe killer is fantastic. I love the skeleton. How valuable is that thing?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are my amber hutches. It's two Ginger beers with a lemon one.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 27, 2008)

> The embossing on the microbe killer is fantastic. I love the skeleton. How valuable is that thing?


 
 I think around $250.00 if I'm not mistaken.  They have gone up in value.  Any other guesses?


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 27, 2008)

DARN I  LOVE WHISKEY!!!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> Phil, I like that Steinfelds Bitters! Is that one staying in your collection?
> 
> Mike


 
 Thanks, at this point it is. If the right Baltimore bottle came along it would be gone in a second.


----------



## danboone (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are my best ambers....some good old SC dispensary flasks: (2) 1/2 pts., 1 pt. and 1 qt.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are a few I grabbed off the shelf,just because I got a new camera for Xmas []


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 4, 2009)

Rick,

         Are those cabins both Drakes? The one has a long neck and one is short.

         Looks like you are enjoying that new camera. Time to take some new pics of that puce flask !!

                                            Twig.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah Kevin,one is a 6 long and one is  a 4 long. I should take some better pix of the flask,but I don't feel like un wrapping it.[]


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 4, 2009)

Rick,

      I dug a broken honey amber drakes acouple weeks ago but it was in pieces .I dont know if it was 6 or four log. Do they all have the variation in neck length between the 4 and 6 log? How bout the 5? You can send that flask this way and I'll unrap it for ya!![8|] Heck ,I'll even send ya some real nice pics of it!![]

                                     Twig.


----------



## woody (Jan 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here are a few I grabbed off the shelf,just because I got a new camera for Xmas []


 
 What kind of camera did you get, Rick???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2009)

Wood I got a Canon A100 IS 10 MP.
  I still have to learn more about it,but I got the basics down.The thing has a 8Gig card in it.I can take hour long movies.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2009)

I think the 6 logs have short necks and the 4 logs have the long necks.we don't dig many around here.I'm just going by what I've seen.
  Un wrap the flask? How about I send you a wrapped up picture of it.Then you can un wrap it.[8D]


----------

